# What Information Do You Put On Your Dogs' ID TAG?



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I put my house address, emails, my name, my dogs' name of course, and the 3rd tag to let them know Riley IS chipped. I got to get Banjo chipped soon, so he'll soon have a tag stating he IS chipped too! So, yes, my dogs' will be wearing 3 I.D. tags!!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ozzy has 2 tags. 

One has my address and phone number. The other says "Home Again Microchip," has his chip number, and the Home Again hotline if someone finds him. (Just in case the other one falls off). 

I don't put his name on his tag. If someone finds him and wants to keep him, or tries to steal him (unlikely as it may be), I don't want them to know his name.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Our tags have just the dog's name and a phone number on them. They also wear rabies and city dog tags that can also help identify them.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Our dog's collars have metal plates on them with their name, my husband's name, his cell phone #, our address, and "Reward". They are also microchipped with that tag on their collars, the rabies vaccine tag, the town-issued tag, and Rosa also wears a tag from her rescue (we are legally required to have her wear the rescue tag, which is kind of weird but we do it).

They jingle. A LOT!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

His name, my cell phone number on one side... and "chip No." and the number on the back. Oh, and a rabies vac. tag.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

My dogs have a slider tag and a hanging tag on their collars. I do not have my dogs name on their tag but their everyday collar has their names embroidered on it.

Tags have my name, address and phone number. They also wear their licenses and rabies tag.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister
Call Lauren
My number
REWARD!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have brass plates riveted on the collar. Had way too many instances of tags falling off or getting caught on things.

Nikon and Pan have one plate that says: 
My first initial and last name - Dog's call name
City, state
My cell
DH's cell
Parent's home phone

Coke, being the escape artist, now has two plates that include all of the above info but one plate just has one phone number and our street address (he got out this past summer and a lady a few houses down got him so that prompted us to include the full address for a quick return).


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

Konotashi said:


> I don't put his name on his tag. If someone finds him and wants to keep him, or tries to steal him (unlikely as it may be), I don't want them to know his name.


I stopped putting their names on their tags for this reason. Also, I couldn't think of a reason to have their name on the tag. If you leave it off it's one more line you can add another phone number or whatever. I've thought of putting "reward" on there as well.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Normally the basics on my tags, name, address, my cell phone number. On Kiya's tags I added "SEIZURES need meds pb & kbr". They have tags with the chip numbers on it.
I have to replace some worn tags soon.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I have Dodger's name, my cell number, my moms cell number on one tag, he has another tag stating he's microchipped and the please scan him, and he has his license. I have his actual microchip tag on my keys that way if he were to get lost no one can claim him through the microchip number because I'll have it with me. eventually he'll have his CGC and therapy dog tags on there as well.

Molly just has a name tag with her name, my cell number and my mom's cell number and her license. we never got her chipped seeing as she never goes anywhere far away from us.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

"Wendy Darling"
If found call Rita and my cell number.

Less is more - otherwise someone will realize where I live, the dog is NOT home and break in. If they find her and call - I won't be home to answer that number so the cell is the best bet.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Their names. 

My name and information.

My vet's information.

Rabies tag information.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

My dogs have a tag with their name and my phone #. They have a second rabies tag which is required by the county here.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

The tag has my last name and cell number and their Home Again tag, nothing else. I believe that those who would be honest to pursue returning a lost dog only needs a phone number. They can call him "boy/girl" while they attempt to locate the owner.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I have her name, my phone number, and my mom's phone number. I'm really glad I ended up putting her number on there as well because when she got out once my phone was on silent, so they ended up contacting my mom. I wanted to put my address, but given that I'll probably be moving again soon it seemed a little pointless. That thing about the reward is a good idea though. If I ever have another one made I'm definitely going to put that on there. She also wears her microchip tag, and she wore a rabies tag until recently (I can't seem to find it....)


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

His name, and me and my SO's phone numbers. Short, Sweet, to the point. Also, he has his rabies tag. He's not a bolter, and doesn't try to escape (half the time we have to convince him to go on a walk...he'd much rather be inside xD)....so I'm not terribly worried. Plus, we have the only white german shepherd in town...so he's easy to locate. =3


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My name, cell number, email addy and a promise of reward. It's very unlikely he'd ever get lost tho, he's a homebody if there ever was one.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

All my dogs only wear tags when off property, they have their 'chip' tags and ID tags which have dogs name, my phone number, my vets phone number and I put REWARD for RETURN ,,just cause I'm paranoid, and 'reward' will give a person more incentive to get a hold of me


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby has 2 collars (yes, she only wears one at a time). One collar has the city ID tag. The other collar has the microchip ID tag.
The microchip is registered to me and they would contact me if anyone tried to change her 'ownership'.... I called them and asked.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Abby has 2 collars (yes, she only wears one at a time). One collar has the city ID tag. The other collar has the microchip ID tag.
> The microchip is registered to me and they would contact me if anyone tried to change her 'ownership'.... I called them and asked.


What kind of chip does she have?


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

My dogs have waterproof collars with riveted on plates for the summer (when they are muddy and go swimming a lot) and nice "regular" collars with Boomerang Slide on tags for the winter.

Dog's Name
Chip # AKC CAR
Phone # of AKC CAR
Cell #
Email

I added the email address when I worked third shift. My cell didn't get service and I kept my email up just in case. Plus, if something happened in the middle of the night, I figured most people usually go to the internet first these days. I lived in an apartment at this time so if there was a fire or something, I wanted a way to get ahold of me 24/7. Now I'm in a house but I keep my email available as often as possible. I don't put addy or even state because I move a lot and travel a lot. I don't care about putting my dogs' names on there because 1. Neither will go up to strangers easily and 2. Once they do and are more relaxed, they'll answer to any name if food is involved.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by PaddyD 
Abby has 2 collars (yes, she only wears one at a time). One collar has the city ID tag. The other collar has the microchip ID tag.
The microchip is registered to me and they would contact me if anyone tried to change her 'ownership'.... I called them and asked.


Konotashi said:


> What kind of chip does she have?


Home Again
Pet Recovery Service
She's registered for life.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

My last name
Street address*
My phone
My mom (closest relative) phone
"Please call"

* Now I am thinking putting the address might not be the best idea; someone might take the dog back there, put the dog in the yard, try to prop the fence up and call it a day, then the dog could get loose again.

I think the next run, I'll put "reward" and leave off the address.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I generally don't put my name or the dog's name on most tags. I figure if I have an extra line, I can add something more helpful like a second phone number or my vet's number...

Bianca has several tags. On her flat Boomerang collartag which is like a nameplate type it says:

H: 000-000-0000 (home number)
C: 000-000-0000 (cell number)
My address
VET: 000-000-0000 (vet's number)
RESQ MICROCHIP

She also has a Fetching Tag and it does have her name on the back, but the other Fetching Tag I have on her "home" collar says " Microchip'd " where a name would be. Her collar also has her city license/rabies tag, microchip company tag, and AKC car tag on it.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

On my dogs tag I just write-Finders Keepers-Good luck!
Just kidding-I just have my dogs name and my contact number.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Treader's ID tag has his name and my phone number. The tag is shaped like a fire hydrant, heh.
Cookie's was pretty much the same, just had her name instead of Treader's and a different shape.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dog's name
Address
City
Province
Phone number


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Traditionally, I used to put:
My name
Cell
Sister
Friend
City and state

I am now thinking that reward would be nice to put as well


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

he has three tage (besides rabies). One if for his microchip, another for a pet finder company and the other one has my name address and cell phone. I never put my dogs name on it because if someone takes my dog they can pretend it is theirs because they know the name.


----------



## DaisyAM (Nov 5, 2011)

I am not lost just out walking NO i am not yours NO I will not taste good no matter what seasonings you put on me. I know Kung Fu

What I really put one has my contact info, one has her rabies info, and the other stating she is microchip


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

What about this???

" If you can read this..you are too close...grrrrr" LOL:wild:


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

WendyDsMom said:


> "Wendy Darling"
> If found call Rita and my cell number.
> 
> Less is more - otherwise someone will realize where I live, the dog is NOT home and break in. .


x2 i have my name and cell number too he is also chipped . in case the collar slips off and if it does it wont have my address on it


----------



## Jake71 (Feb 2, 2011)

Name of pet
address
my cellphone
gf's cellphone
the word "chipped" if we have room left over.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs don't wear collars unless they go off the property. They are chipped. Their off property collars have rabies tags and license. I do have a name tag with their name and my phone number, that is it. The license is their ID.
Because of the female's temperament a collar isn't going to safely bring them home. They will not go up to strangers kindly.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

Mine normally doesn't wear a collar in the house and never in the crate or when he is alone at home.

He does wear it at all times outside.. the front reads:
Dax

and on the back
[my address]
[DH Cell Number]

He has a 2nd tag for rabies which has the vet's address and a 3rd tag for microchip. If Dax somehow got lost (he hates having me out of sight) and someone wanted to keep him then with a little chicken they could probably teach him a new name in 20 minutes... I just hope that if someone stole him and took him to the vet the vet would want to scan the 'new dog' for a chip and would hold him and immediately contact me.

Dax has actually gotten out once. I put him out in the backyard to potty for 10 minutes in the morning and I didn't realize the gate was wide open. My DH noticed him sitting at the front door and wanting to come in before I even realized he was 'gone'.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

you know I make ID tags at my work and I never did understand everyones reasoning behind not putting a dogs name on a tag.

Saying if they know the dogs name they can steal the dog. Do you really think not knowing the name of a dog you just found will prevent them from stealing the dog???

People steal dogs out of backyards ALL the time without knowing those dogs names I'm sure. 
The only way to prevent theft other than the obvious supervise and prevent the circumstances, microchip and/or tattoo your dog.


----------

